# Russia  'superweapon' capable of switching off foreign satellites and enemy weapons



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 6, 2015)

*Krasuha-4 system can suppress cruise missile's guidance systems*
*Ground tests expected to begin within months *
*Weapons will be mounted on jets and warships *
*




*
Experts claim a revolutionary new weapon that can jam enemy missile guidance systems and satellites is set to enter testing this year. An earlier version of the system, called Krasuha-4, is shown here.

It is described as 'a fundamentally new electronic warfare system capable of suppressing cruise missile and other high-precision weaponry guidance systems and satellite radio-electronic equipment.'

'The system will target the enemy's deck-based, tactical, long-range and strategic aircraft, electronic means and suppress foreign military satellites' radio-electronic equipment,,' Russia's Radio-Electronic Technologies Group (KRET http://kret.com/en/) Deputy CEO Yuri Mayevsky told Russian news agency TASS.

To comply with international weapons laws, the system will be mounted on ground-based, air-and seaborne carriers and not on satellites.

'It will fully suppress communications, navigation and target location and the use of high-precision weapons,' said adviser to the KRET first deputy CEO Vladimir Mikheyev.


'The system will be used against cruise missiles and will suppress satellite-based radio location systems. It will actually switch off enemy weapons.' The system's ground component will be tested soon, he claims.

'Ground tests are now going on in workshops. '

'At the end of the year, the system's component will leave the factory gates for trials at testing ranges,' he said.

Earlier this month, the Russian military test-fired a short-range anti-missile system, which successfully destroyed a simulated target at the designated time.

'The launch was aimed at confirming the performance characteristics of missile defense shield anti-missiles operational in the Aerospace Defense Forces,' the Russian defense ministry said at the time.










*HOW IT WORKS *
The firm has released no details of the system.

However, on its website, the firm hints at the product, which it is believed is codenamed Krasuha-4.

'Mobile electronic warfare systems 'Krasuha-4' suppress spy satellites, ground-based radars and airborne systems AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control System).

'Complex 'Krasuha-4' fully covers an object from radar detection at 150-300 kilometers, and may also cause damage to enemy radar electronic warfare and communications systems.

'The complex functioning is based on creating powerful jamming at the fundamental radar frequencies and other radio-emitting sources.'


----------



## Steevo (Jul 6, 2015)

A standing wave EMP device. 

It will not work against ICBMS with heavy shielding and inertial guidance though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2015)

From the things they list, I think is saturates the GPS band with noise so it can't figure out where it is by GPS.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 6, 2015)

Might be good at avoiding the vehicle with the "jamming system" but what happens to the missile? Most likely collateral.


----------



## Vlada011 (Jul 7, 2015)

Russian Propaganda. They daily talk them similar nonsense on different media. This Russia cruel country where human life mean nothing for institutions.
Their people is capable to eat crap whole life only if president explain them they will have better weapons.
Planet Earth never had nation and ideology capable to spread so many lies and to create own version of reality and capable to hide more true and facts if they don't like them.
If you interest who is good and who is bad it's enough to look country who take care for own people and where individual life and rights are protected and where is human life cheapest. And if someone don't know I could remind him that different regimes in Russia and they never had normal persons killed more people than Hitler, more than 30.000.000 own people for last 100 years.
Mostly smart and educated people who could ask questions and who could figure out what happen.
They need brain washed zombies ready to die in worse poverty, pain and suffering without food and medications but if Russia call them to give life to behave like she gave them everything and like their life is best on planet Earth. They don't know for words human rights, rights of minority, all people are same no matter on sexual and religious orientations, such things are unknow there...
You see that Putin always keep Orthodox priests near, that's because he could easier to explain to non educated people how they should behave and think and how to survive without questions.
Little god, little religion and they will ear more crap without questions. Putin could hypnotize people who finished few year of school but priest is better for thousands who never saw school, population with IQ 12. And they have rights to vote, if they can't give signature they have finger and his vote worth same as vote of professor of university.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 7, 2015)

Good lord.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 7, 2015)

> And if someone don't know I could remind him that different regimes in Russia and they never had normal persons killed more people than Hitler, more than 30.000.000 own people for last 100 years.



You are correct unfortunately.  It's often said that Stalin killed more human life than Hitler, he just did it politically rather than ethnically.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 7, 2015)

Yes Stalin did.  Very evil man.  Us of Russian descent do not forget that.  But we as a people are not evil.  Remember what Hilter was able to do to the German people.  In times of despair,  the people can follow a bad leader for the promise of a better future.  We can only hope they will make the right choices,  and change their path.  Don't condemn what you don't understand.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 7, 2015)

Dam, makes it  sound like no other country has such system.  Need a wake up call if you actually think other country's don't.

After all they have a right to defend them self's as everyone else does.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 7, 2015)

Of course.  Don't discount Russia.  Or their tech.  It's what's supposed to keep the US on their toes!


----------



## AsRock (Jul 7, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Of course.  Don't discount Russia.  Or their tech.  It's what's supposed to keep the US on their toes!



I don't believe other country's need to attack America as it's doing a good enough job destroying it's self.

And to think Russia is the main threat is when you make the mistake of presuming.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 7, 2015)

Portable propaganda cannon. Good for Russian Government self esteem.  Meanwhile, the US and no doubts China have some scary weaponry in their dossiers.
Pretty sure this defence weapon would also by its nature knock out other non military processes.  Kinda like, 'Fire weapon!' Kapoot, lights go out in Russian HQ.


----------



## johnspack (Jul 7, 2015)

Of course it's good for Soviet esteem.  It's their epeen.  Dangerous,  of course.  It's supposed to be.  The fact that western society buys into it so much and is so fearful of it is actually the most productive aspect of it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2015)

A Russian company may be designing it but the Russian government can hardly afford it.  I'm more concerned if they start showing up in places like Iraq and Syria.


----------



## Potatoking (Jul 7, 2015)

Please ban all Russian propaganda news.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 7, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Yes Stalin did.  Very evil man.  Us of Russian descent do not forget that.  But we as a people are not evil.  Remember what Hilter was able to do to the German people.  In times of despair,  the people can follow a bad leader for the promise of a better future.  We can only hope they will make the right choices,  and change their path.  Don't condemn what you don't understand.



I do not condemn the Russian people for the actions of some of their leaders.  Thank you for reminding us of that distinction.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 7, 2015)

Holy propaganda batman.


There's much easier ways to take out satellites.

And to counter a barrage of cruise missiles would require many of these units all linked into a radar capable of picking up numerous missiles moving faster than the speed of sound. Not to mention line of sight, security for these installations (anti-rad equipped wild weasel units would eat these alive), etc... 

This is all ignoring that this does nothing to counter the targeting systems/pods all modern attack aircraft use in a direct attack role.


Honestly not even sure why you posted this outside of enjoying FUD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 7, 2015)

Nothing to be fearful of here I am sure of that

remember this ?
*Cold War (1947–53)
Cold War (1953–62)
Cold War (1962–79)
Cold War (1979–85)
Cold War (1985–91)*


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 7, 2015)

The difference between then and now is the USSR had money principally because it could pillage the nations it occupied.  They invade Georgia, Crimea, and Ukraine and something happened Putin didn't expect: all of Europe as well as the USA united against Russia.  It is very clear the line has been drawn in the sand and Putin dare not cross it or the one thing that could end his government could come to pass (foreign invasion).  So now he's doing the only thing he can do: beat his chest.  In reality, he's draining his resources so, so fast and the only question that remains is what happens when hyperinflation sets in?


----------



## Jborg (Jul 7, 2015)

If they are describing military capabilities in a public article, its obviously old technology. Theres absolutely no way either side would be writing articles about their latest miltiary tech in public places....  Its just fear based propaganda....

And people commenting about how bad Russia is.... man the U.S. propaganda has worked well against you... Not saying Russia is a picture perfect place at all, but man... Putin makes our politicians sound like brain-dead idiots. Hes one of the only people on the global stage that talks about relevant information that matters.

And to leave it short..... most of what has happened in Ukraine was directly imposed by a puppet government created by the United States and put in place to do the very thing its doing today. Basically if you start digging into these issues, it all leads back to one place. Ill leave it at that.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 7, 2015)

Jborg said:


> If they are describing military capabilities in a public article, its obviously old technology. Theres absolutely no way either side would be writing articles about their latest miltiary tech in public places....  Its just fear based propaganda....
> 
> And people commenting about how bad Russia is.... man the U.S. propaganda has worked well against you... Not saying Russia is a picture perfect place at all, but man... Putin makes our politicians sound like brain-dead idiots. Hes one of the only people on the global stage that talks about relevant information that matters.
> 
> And to leave it short..... most of what has happened in Ukraine was directly imposed by a puppet government created by the United States and put in place to do the very thing its doing today. Basically if you start digging into these issues, it all leads back to one place. Ill leave it at that.



Yes, leave it at that. Ukraine is deeper than US versus Russia bullshit. The fact is many of the former soviet states have justifiable divided loyalties.  The Ukrainians did not like their leader, a Russian puppet, and despite promises to forge closer ties with Europe (which pissed of Russia), the President signed an agreement with Putin.
Ergo, he got deposed (unfortunately by fascists) and what we have in Ukraine now is the ongoing result.
US is of course no angel (NSA activities etc, foreign policy idiots) and their European allies are just as fucking dumb but Putin is a totalitarian monster hiding behind a terribly thin veil of democracy.

Right now, the entire world seems overwhelmed by bad governance.  We need the Thunderbirds to save us all.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 7, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> *To comply with international weapons laws*, the system will be mounted on ground-based, air-and seaborne carriers and *not on satellites.*



Hah. The Outer Space Treaty is the most hilarious thing yet. The international military community see that treaty the same way the Greeks see tax. Something to avoid being done except maybe once or twice a year. If anybody thinks the G20 don't have some sort of missile device attached to one of many hundreds of the satellites above our head, they must be tripping.

People always forget that Skynet 5D has existed for decades. It might only be "communication". Doesn't speak for the rest.



Jborg said:


> Putin makes our politicians sound like brain-dead idiots.



Being a politician makes politicians sounds like idiots. If you want to be a politician, you're the wrong man for the job. The most successful people in politics have been the ones forced to do the political job they never wanted in the first place.



the54thvoid said:


> We need the Thunderbirds to save us all.



I second this motion. Sadly they lost their strings, some douchebags are currently animating them.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 7, 2015)

Even if it works to scramble navigation, there's a backup plan  :






*Curious how many people are will actually remember seeing the movie!


----------



## Jborg (Jul 7, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Right now, the entire world seems overwhelmed by bad governance.  We need the Thunderbirds to save us all.


 
Well the 1st problem we have is Government itself. These people have no more power than we decide to give them. Withdraw obediance, problem solved. (Much easier said than done lol)


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 7, 2015)

n 2008, the Pentagon used a modified Navy SM-3 anti-missile interceptor to shoot down a National Reconnaissance Office satellite that was falling from orbit. The test was widely viewed as an indication the interceptor could be used in the future as part of an anti-satellite weapons systems.






Chinas effort through the medium of vid


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 8, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> n 2008, the Pentagon used a modified Navy SM-3 anti-missile interceptor to shoot down a National Reconnaissance Office satellite that was falling from orbit. The test was widely viewed as an indication the interceptor could be used in the future as part of an anti-satellite weapons systems.


More likely they destroyed it to stop people discovering it's true purpose, not to save the populace from falling debris.


----------



## rooivalk (Jul 8, 2015)

When a government from 'eastern bloc and friends' under bad situation, they're suddenly very 'innovative' and productive.



Caring1 said:


> More likely they destroyed it to stop people discovering it's true purpose, not to save the populace from falling debris.


IIRC it's an answer to 2007 China anti satellite missile test. Simply old school cold war showdown.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 8, 2015)

Hilarious. Too bad that tech is pointless when you don't have a soldier to man it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 8, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> IIRC it's an answer to 2007 China anti satellite missile test. Simply old school cold war showdown.


I think the trajectory it was on was going to put it over land and it was a large satellite so the decision was made to intercept it to break it apart and change the trajectory.

USA has anti-satellite satellites.  They were doing tests back in the 1990s.  I wish I could find the video, it was pretty incredible.


----------

